# Gaming PC so in Ordnung  ?



## MrGonzalez (8. Mai 2017)

Hey Leute,
wollte mir einen neuen Gaming PC zusammenstellen.

Ist das so Ok oder würdet Ihr was abändern ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manwiththegum (8. Mai 2017)

Das sieht soweit gut aus. Ich würde mir aber eher 16 GB Arbeitsspeicher holen, hilft in manchen Spielen und eine SSD wenigstens fürs System, 128 GB reichen da locker. 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrGonzalez (9. Mai 2017)

Ok, super ! Ich habe eben aber gesehen das dieses Asus Motherboard den i5 nicht unterstützt bzw erst nach einem BIOS Update.
Mindfactory macht das Update für einen Aufpreis, soll ich das machen oder lieber ein Motherboard nehmen was direkt den i5 unterstützt ?





Manwiththegum schrieb:


> Das sieht soweit gut aus. Ich würde mir aber eher 16 GB Arbeitsspeicher holen, hilft in manchen Spielen und eine SSD wenigstens fürs System, 128 GB reichen da locker.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Manwiththegum (9. Mai 2017)

Das sei dir überlassen. Sicher kannst du das Update auch alleine über einen USB Stick machen. Schau dir doch vorher die Bedienungsanleitung auf der Homepage von Asus an. Sparst du dir das Geld. 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herbboy (9. Mai 2017)

Wenn du ein Board mit nem Chipsatz nimmst, der aus der 200er-Familie stammt, dann geht es in jedem Falle. VERMUTLICH ist das BIOS des Asus-Boards aber auch schon neu genug,  nur kann man da halt nicht sicher sein.

Netzteil: du kannst auch das hier nehmen, ist genau so gut https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/500-Watt-be-quiet--System-Power-8-Non-Modular-80-_1023158.html



Und allgemein: du könntest auch einen Ryzen 5 1500X nehmen, der ist ca so schnell wie der core i5, hat aber acht Threads, so wie es sonst erst ein Core i7 hat. Das könnte besser für die "Zukunftssicherheit" sein. Als Board dann natürlich eines für den Sockel AM4. Ein anderer Vorteil: den Ryzen könntest du übertakten, den i5 nicht. Falls du den Ryzen nimmst: der Ben Nevis passt auch für die neuen AMDs. 

Wegen RAM: falls es vom Geld her eng wird, würd ich eher eine SSD nehmen und erst mal "nur" 8GB, dann halt irgendwann noch 8GB dazu. Denn das ist schnell mal nachgerüstet. Wenn du aber ne SSD nachrüstest, solltest du Windows dann auch neu installieren. Das macht mehr Arbeit. Beim RAM, falls du erst mal nur 8GB nimmst, kannst du ruhig erstmal nur 1x8GB nehmen.


----------



## RichardLancelot (9. Mai 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wegen RAM: falls es vom Geld her eng wird, würd ich eher eine SSD nehmen und erst mal "nur" 8GB, dann halt irgendwann noch 8GB dazu. Denn das ist schnell mal nachgerüstet. Wenn du aber ne SSD nachrüstest, solltest du Windows dann auch neu installieren. Das macht mehr Arbeit. Beim RAM, falls du erst mal nur 8GB nimmst, kannst du ruhig erstmal nur 1x8GB nehmen.


Sehe ich ähnlich. Bei SC vs. DC hast du amximal Performanceeinbusen von 15-20%, das holt die SSD alleine bei Komfort und Responsibilität wieder raus.


Herbboy schrieb:


> Und allgemein: du könntest auch einen Ryzen 5 1500X nehmen, der ist ca so schnell wie der core i5, hat aber acht Threads, so wie es sonst erst ein Core i7 hat.


 Da würde ich mich erstmal nach dem bevorzugten Gaming-Genre erkundigen, denn gerade im Shooterbereicht werden häufig nur 2 Cores richtig belastet und da dürfte die Intel-CPU noch mehr Dampf haben als der Ryzen. Bei Aufbau-/Strategie/Sims würde ich mich eher anschließen.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Mai 2017)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Sehe ich ähnlich. Bei SC vs. DC hast du amximal Performanceeinbusen von 15-20%, das holt die SSD alleine bei Komfort und Responsibilität wieder raus.


 15-20%? Wo soll das so sein? Meines Wissens bringt Dualchannel vlt. 3-4%. ^^



> Da würde ich mich erstmal nach dem bevorzugten Gaming-Genre erkundigen, denn gerade im Shooterbereicht werden häufig nur 2 Cores richtig belastet und da dürfte die Intel-CPU noch mehr Dampf haben als der Ryzen. Bei Aufbau-/Strategie/Sims würde ich mich eher anschließen.


 naja, das hängt nicht so sehr vom Genre ab IMHO, aber vom Spiel an sich. Der Ryzen 5 hat ja auch vier Kerne, also nicht weniger als der Intel. An sich sind bei den Tests, die ich so verfolgt habe, beide relativ gleich auf, aber der Ryzen 5 bietet eben 8 Threads.


----------



## RichardLancelot (10. Mai 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> 15-20%? Wo soll das so sein? Meines Wissens bringt Dualchannel vlt. 3-4%. ^^.


Beim reinen Gaming stimmt das zumeist, wenn überhaupt 3-4% zusammenkommen. Ich bezog mich aber eher auf die Performance per se. Der letzte Test den ich gelesen habe war dieser und da kamen in den reinen Benchmarks schon deutlichere Unterschiede in Latenzen und Transferraten heraus.


Herbboy schrieb:


> Der Ryzen 5 hat ja auch vier Kerne, also nicht weniger als der Intel.


Dass die Intel-CPUs aber eine höhere Leistungsfähigkeit pro einzelnem Core bieten sollte auch in den Tests die du gelesen hast herausgekommen sein. Ein vergleichbarer Ryzen profitiert im Benchmark dann tatsächlich erst von seinem Multithreading bei Berechnungen auf mehreren Kernen.


----------



## MrGonzalez (10. Mai 2017)

Hey Leute, danke für eure Antworten.
Habe jetzt nochmal Graka und Mainboard getauscht, denke so werde ich Ihn mir kaufen.
SSD kriege ich von nem Kumpel, brauche ich nicht kaufen.

Und hab die 1060 gegen die 1050Ti getauscht,  die reicht mir für meine Bedürfnisse erstmal aus.
Brauche auch keine 100 FPS.

Spiele eigentlich im moment nur Dead by Daylight über Steam ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Mai 2017)

MrGonzalez schrieb:


> Hey Leute, danke für eure Antworten.
> Habe jetzt nochmal Graka und Mainboard getauscht, denke so werde ich Ihn mir kaufen.
> SSD kriege ich von nem Kumpel, brauche ich nicht kaufen.
> 
> ...


 also, wenn Dir eine GTX 1060 zu teuer ist, dann nimm bloß keine 1050 Ti, sondern zumindest eine AMD RX 470 oder 570 - die kosten 180-200€ und sind mal eben 40-50% schneller als die GTX 1050 Ti ^^


----------



## MrGonzalez (23. Mai 2017)

Hallo Leute, so habe nun das Geld zusammen und wollte mir den PC wie im ersten Text bestellen.
Nun eine Frage ich hatte eben ein Streitgespräch mit einem Freund, der meinte ich soll es nicht so kaufen wäre mega scheiße.

Als ich nach seiner Begründung fragte kam folgendes.
Seine Begründung, ich zitiere "Der Prozessor ist unausgereift und noch nicht getestet, der Prozessorkühler ist ne Billige Noname Marke und die Graka geht auch garnicht"


Leute stimmt das was er sagt ? Ich habe halt nicht mega die Ahnung von sowas, bin jetzt mega verunsichert wollte mir den PC so kaufen.
Kann ich oder lieber doch nicht ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




P.S zum Thema die 1060 wäre scheiße, dabei war er es der mir in seiner Zusammenstellung eine 1050TI andrehen wollte.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Mai 2017)

Der Prozessor ist unausgereift? ^^  der i7-7500 bzw. die i5-7000er allgemein sind Upgrades der schon seit Juli/August 2015 herausgekommenen i5-6000er für den Sockel 1151, was soll daran unausgereift sein? bzw. wann will man eine CPU denn dann kaufen? Wenn sie schon 5 Jahre auf dem Markt ist? Also, das ist echt Blödsinn. Es mag maximal sein, dass manche der ganz neuen MAINBOARDS mit 200erChipsätzen noch Macken haben, aber das sind einzelne Modelle, und auch das ist bei den meisten schon längst gelöst. Mir sind keine Probleme bekannt. Und getestet wurden die 7000er-CPUs schon in dutzenden Reviews. 

Kühler: der EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis wiederum ist ein absolutes Top-Modell bei Kühlern, wenn man nicht übertakten will. Preis-Leistung ist klasse, einer der beliebtesten 3-4 Kühler um die 25€. Wenn Dein Kumpel EKL Alpenföhn als NoName bezeichnet, dann frag ihn mal, ob auch Mercedes und BWM "No names" sind... das ist echt Unsinn. Die sind zwar erst seit ca 8-10 Jahren auf dem PC-Markt, aber die haben direkt mit "High End" losgelegt, stellen schon 20 Jahren Kühler für die Industrie her und sind gerade bei Übertaktern auch superbeliebt, und das auch völlig zurecht. Als die auf den Markt kamen, sind die sehr schnell zum absoluten Verkaufsschlager geworden. EKL gehört seit einigen Jahren zu den wohl 5-6 besten/bekanntesten Herstellern bei CPU-Kühlern überhaupt.

Die Grafikkarte: die GTX 1060 ist perfekt für den Preis. Wenn man weniger ausgeben will, nimmt man eine AMD RX 470 oder 570. Die GXT 1060 mit 6GB ist aber locker 50-60% schneller als die olle GTX 1050 Ti. Kostet halt auch - wenn man NUR die Karte betrachtet - ca 70% mehr.

Wenn man aber ne GTX 1060 nehmen will dann ist KFA² zwar nicht so bekannt, aber die sind schon seit Jahren immer mit einwandfreien Karten unterwegs. Eine von Asus, MSI oder so ist vlt etwas leiser, aber auch teurer - und die MÜSSEN auch nicht leiser sein. Wenn du bei mindfactory mal bei den Vorschaubildern schaust, direkt rechts unterhalb der Bilder: das Modell wurde bei MF fast 4000x verkauft. Wenn du dann auf die Bewertungen klickst, siehst du auch die Reklamationsquote: 1%. Das ist extrem gut. Ich wüsste nicht, was man mit der Karte falsch machen kann. Außer halt du willst mehr Power, da musst du ne GTX 1070 nehmen für mind 130€ Aufpreis. Ein BISSCHEN mehr Takt hat diese KFA für nur 10€ Aufpreis: https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/6GB-KFA2-GeForce-GTX-1060-EX-OC-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_1114008.html   die hat auch nur 1% Reklamationsquote.


----------



## MrGonzalez (23. Mai 2017)

Super, ich danke dir für diese Antwort.
Ich kaufe den jetzt so mit dieser etwas besseren 1060 die du verlinkt hast.

Ja eben, ich habe mich ja vorher auch schon im Netz schlau gemacht bevor ich den Pc zusammengestellt habe.
Und auf zahlreichen Youtube Videos wird der Ben Nevis verwendet oder der Brocken Eco.

War halt nur echt verunsichert nachdem er mich so angekeift hat, ich denke er ist einfach nur Sauer das ich seine Zusammenstellung nicht kaufe.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Mai 2017)

Also, ne 1050 Ti: wenn du vorher gesagt hast "möglichst günstig", ist das okay, wenn er erst diese vorschlug. Aber wenn du den Mehrpreis für ne 1060 zahlen kannst, spricht nix gegen die Karte.

Was genau hatte er denn bei CPU und Kühler anders?


----------



## MrGonzalez (23. Mai 2017)

In seiner Zusammenstellung war überhaupt kein CPU Kühler mit drin bzw. nur der mit der CPU Box kommt.
Zudem war alles auf DDR3 und 1150 Sockel ausgelegt.

Als ich fragte warum kein DDR4 meinte er "Benutzen noch nicht viele"

Ich habe ihm gesagt ich möchte einen guten Einsteiger - Mittelklasse PC.

Als ich mich dann etwas im Netz schlau gemacht hatte, hat mir seine Zusammenstellung garnicht mehr zugesagt.
Hab dann selber halt den PC von oben zusammengestellt.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Mai 2017)

MrGonzalez schrieb:


> In seiner Zusammenstellung war überhaupt kein CPU Kühler mit drin bzw. nur der mit der CPU Box kommt.
> Zudem war alles auf DDR3 und 1150 Sockel ausgelegt.


 ach so, ok. Das kann u.U. Sinn machen, WENN man dann auch Geld spart oder zu einem ähnlichen Preis den "Geheimtipp" Xeon E3-1231 bekommt. Aber ansonsten ist das Unfug. 



> Als ich fragte warum kein DDR4 meinte er "Benutzen noch nicht viele"


 Für Windows und die Spiele ist RAM ist RAM. Das ist völlig egal, wie viele andere Leute das schon nutzen oder nicht. Wenn DDR4 jetzt nennenswert teurer wäre: ok... aber so isses ja nicht.


----------



## MrGonzalez (25. Mai 2017)

Hey Herbboy, ich hätte da nochmal eine Frage an dich zwecks  Mainboard.
Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden zwischen 2.

1 ist das Asus Rog Strix B250F Gaming 
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...So-1151-Dual-Channel-DDR4-ATX-Re_1136442.html

2 ist das MSI B250 Gaming M3
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...1151-Dual-Channel-DDR-ATX-Retail_1136429.html

Welches von beiden findest du besser ? Oder kannst du mir noch ein anderes gutes Gaming Mainboard empfehlen ?

Ist ein B250 überhaupt gut für Gaming ? Im Internet schreiben alle B250 wäre nicht so besonders bzw. man soll lieber ein Z Mainboard nehmen, aber da ich eh nicht Overlocken will und auch garnicht kann mit dem i5 7500 ist mir das eigentlich egal.

Vom Gefühl her spricht mich das Asus sehr an.  
Bei dem Asus steht aber auf deren Internetseite,
Windows 8.1 wird nur mit einem Prozessor der 6th Generation unterstützt. Heißt das wenn ich das Asus jetzt z.b kaufe mit dem i5 der 7th Generation dann kann ich 8.1 nicht installieren?
Wollte nämlich 8.1 Installieren und dann auf 10 upgraden.

Das MSI hat leider noch keine Bewertungen.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Mai 2017)

also, wenn die Anschlüsse, die du brauchst, vorhanden sind, ist es an sich egal, welches du nimmst. Über 100€ sind für ein B-Board an sich sogar schon recht teuer  

Windows würde ich sowieso DIREKT Win10 nehmen und nicht 8.1. Du kannst Win10 runterladen und installieren und als Key den von 8.1 eingeben. Wie genau das aber gemeint ist bei Asus, weiß ich nicht.


----------

